# First kill with thermal



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

So my coyote season has not gone anywhere near like I had hoped. Between bad conditions, rifle issues, and life in general, I haven’t got out nearly as much as I’d planned. Despite all that, I was finally able to catch up with one on my carcass pile a week ago, and thought I’d share the video.






This was my first kill with the Bering Optics Super Hogster. Coyotes about 120 when it drops. Big female.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Way to go! Thanks for sharing that and wishing you MANY more.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sweet, awesome footage. Keep hammerin them.


----------



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

wolverines said:


> So my coyote season has not gone anywhere near like I had hoped. Between bad conditions, rifle issues, and life in general, I haven’t got out nearly as much as I’d planned. Despite all that, I was finally able to catch up with one on my carcass pile a week ago, and thought I’d share the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------

